# why does the default sound keep randomly playing?



## jondavis (Jul 30, 2006)

why does the default sound keep randomly playing?

not really a beep but if you look up the sound in sound settings it's listed under asterisk and default sounds

not sure why it keeps sounding off every minute or two

there are no new notifications


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

My default sound for Asterisk is Windows background.
The same applies to the following events:
_Default Beep
Exclamation
Low Battery Alarm
System Notification_
I would start by changing the sound to none on each of the events above except for one. Test to see if the sound randomly repeats. If no, enable another event and just repeat the process until you figure which event is causing the problem.


----------



## jondavis (Jul 30, 2006)

seems to have slowed down but thanks if it keeps up I'll do that


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have noticed that sound, it seems it also plays when an update has been installed. it plays less now than it did earlier this week, seems there may have been more updates coming in then.


----------



## jondavis (Jul 30, 2006)

yea I just installed yesterday so maybe getting updates today

and

looks like every time an email comes into outlook you get that sound


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

That too. I am running Office 2010 Ultimate and I have to have Outlook Open for it to play the notification.


----------

